# WD Live TV Hub



## Whitey (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi guys

Thinking of getting a WD Live TV Hub.

I was looking at getting networked storage, so I looked at the WD Live Hub as it acts as storage and as a media player (MKV/ISO support).

I know I can get a drive for my PC, but I do not want this on, as I want relative silence - I ditched my PS3 as it was too noisey for bluray playback.

I prefer to spin a disc to watch new films, so use Lovefilm.  However, there are a lot of films/series that the guys at work have.

It will also give me somewhere to store photographs after backing them up on CD.

Any thoughts ?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 23, 2011)

The WD live suck balls. Get this
http://www.netgear.com/home/products/hometheater/media-players/NTV550.aspx


----------

